# [New][Free Game] Number Die



## Seoilkyu (Dec 26, 2014)

Very interesting number puzzle game that is simple and addictive.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kimseobang.numberdie001

How to play: 
Please remove as soon as possible not to fall in the line of a moving figure. 
If you touch in order to figure out the number will be removed.

Features: 
- Automatic game save 
- Achievements 
- Language (English)
- Leaderboard 
- Share with Friends 
- Simple and stylish UI 
- Works on Android 2.3 or higher


----------

